# Wiring Decoders in Series?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

This is not specifically large scale related, though that's one place I may use the idea. I know there are a number of knowledgeable folks on this forum, though, so I can think of no better place to ask.

Will DCC decoders work properly in wired in series? I'm thinking of having 2 decoders, each with its own address, and one section of track which would put them in series. I understand that they would only be getting partial voltage, but would they work at all?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no two full wave brides if hooked postive to negitive will not conduct unless the other legs are shorted so no current would flow ......

but why would you want to hook them this way?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What do you want to do with these decoders.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 11/05/2008 6:27 AM
What do you want to do with these decoders. 


The answer is not directly related to DCC. I came up with a half-baked idea about how to wire a passing siding so that both tracks are in series, which would allow automated operation with no complex circuitry at all. As far as I can tell, it will work with 2 analog DC locos (assuming one of them is wired to run backward), but I was wondering if it would work with a DCC loco. Doesn't sound like it will, which is what I suspected, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenneth, 

If you are using DCC you do not need to switch the power to the tracks.. The power can be on all the time.. The decoders will decide if the loco is moving or not.. That is why DCC is better than DC.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Bob, 

I understand all that. Just toying with an idea, and wondering what implications and applications it would have. Whenever I design a track plan or circuit, I like to figure out if it will work with, or cause problems for, DC, DCC, and any other potential control method. This particular idea would be great for a simple loop of track, allowing trains to meet each other automatically, without requiring DCC or any fancy detection circuits, etc. But, as usual, I wondered what would happen If I tried running it on DCC, which sounds like a non-starter now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

DK, this is unlikely to work in any case. The input impedance of each decoder will change greatly depending on how much work it is doing causing the voltage balance of the two decoders to swing wildly at best and blow up the decoders at worst.


----------

